# Training Techniques



## OneKickWonder (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions or comments about training using videos.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

that's been coming up a lot here today.

video training is a good adjunct to traditional study.  it can inform and expand what you're learning.  they can be really valuable.

but it's no replacement at all for real training in a dojo with a qualified instructor.  i'd only recommend tapes without a regular class to somebody who lived too far out in the boonies to find a school.


----------

